# The New 2.8 FSI with Audi Valvelift System



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi is continuing to extend its range of V6 petrol engines. The new 2.8-litre engine, which will be celebrating its debut in the Audi A6 towards the end of the year, delivers an output of 154 kW (210 bhp) and a peak torque of 280 Nm, available from engine speeds of 3,000 to 5,000 rpm. The new V6 operates with ultra-efficient FSI direct injection and furthermore introduces an entirely new valve control technology – the Audi valvelift system. This, together with the further reduced friction of all components, cuts fuel consumption by 10 percent.
* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: The New 2.8 FSI with Audi Valvelift System ([email protected])*

210hp doesn't seem all that impressive when the old 2.8L V6 made 200hp, and especially next to the 300hp 3.2L version.


----------



## Razor Back (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: The New 2.8 FSI with Audi Valvelift System (QUATTR0)*

It makes a good 15 or so more hp, but gains 4mpg. Not cream your pants cool, but worthy of a nod none-the-less. Making more power from the same size displacement _while_ increasing fuel economy. 
I do agree though, the 300hp 3.2 does sound more interesting, but to Joe Shmo that extra 4mpg could be a selling point. I don't think us (being enthusiasts) are the target of this engine


----------



## DCubed (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: The New 2.8 FSI with Audi Valvelift System (Razor Back)*

if audi could bring this motor in for 4-5000 less than the current 3.2L we would have a little more of a chance with the 5 series, with the 2.8 closer in power to the 525 and 3.2 closer to the 530, and a lower price to boot....I seriously dont know why this car doesnt sell better, I love the A6 but can stand the interior of a 5, but hey I know, a 5 series leases for much cheaper! I think thats the problem.... sorry for the rant at the end....


----------

